# Rasbora Brigittae



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I would like to introduce a school Rasbora Brigittae to my tank. It is well established and very well planted. Does anyone have experience with these kinds of Rasbora to give me a heads up on any problems they may have?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Great fish mine were a lil shy at first. Your angel may want to make a meal of them as it gets bigger, they are not an aggressive eater but with your tank mates should be fine.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, the Angel Fish gobbling them up along with most of my fish could be a problem. So far he has not been eating any fish, though I do not think he is large enough yet to get one in his mouth. He is about 2 years old, and about 4 to 5 inches from bow to stern.


----------

